# Any news on 2005 Lemond bikes yet?



## Lemondpoprad (Jan 22, 2004)

Need some advice I am looking to get a new Lemond Alpe De Hues. There is some left over 2004s in my area with 9 spd ultegra. I was wondering if I should wait and get a 2005 if it comes with 10 spd ultegra. Does any one know what Lemond is going to do yet in 2005 for bikes?


----------



## dagger (Jul 22, 2004)

*Wait for one more gear?*

Common sense says why wait for an additional gear? Plus you can prob get a good deal going into the fall season for an '04. I would try to get the your bike shop to swap out the spd for the spd-sl pedals and put on a better seat than the stock if they don't come off the price. Instead of waiting on a nominal feature get the bike and spend the time on the bike to improve your legs....you get more return on training than waiting on equipment right?


----------



## russw19 (Nov 27, 2002)

Lemondpoprad said:


> Need some advice I am looking to get a new Lemond Alpe De Hues. There is some left over 2004s in my area with 9 spd ultegra. I was wondering if I should wait and get a 2005 if it comes with 10 spd ultegra. Does any one know what Lemond is going to do yet in 2005 for bikes?


I know what they are going to do.... what do you want to know?


----------



## shokhead1 (Jan 21, 2003)

Everything.


----------



## pugdog1 (Mar 23, 2004)

*I saw them...*

They are now called ARMSTRONG.


----------



## russw19 (Nov 27, 2002)

shokhead1 said:


> Everything.


Probably the coolest and most popular bike in the 2005 Lemond line will be the Versailles. It's a steel/carbon spine bike like the 04 MJ and Zurich but will be Shimano 105 equipped and sell for around $1450. The new Tourmalet's look really nice. I like the metallic blue color they come in for 05. 

Seriously... what is particular do you want to know? If you just tell me "everything" then I would just tell you to wait for the website to update... Any specific bike you are interested in? You want pricing on any particular bike? What info are you looking for?


----------



## Lemondpoprad (Jan 22, 2004)

Russ,

I am looking at the Alpe D' Huez or Tourmalet. I can buy a 2004 right now but was wondering if I should wait until the 2005 comes out if they are fitted with better specs. Is it Aluminum still? Did they change the fork on it? Does it come with a carbon rear end now? Does it come with 10 spd or 9 spd? What color is it? What are the specs of the bike, seat, bars, stem? What will be the price? You talked about the Tourmalet? Is it spec like it was last year? Did they change just the color, is the color like the Nevada City? Did they change the tubing size?

Last, is the Aple D' Huez the top aluminum model in the line up or did they add another model? Don't really want the spin models.


----------



## shokhead1 (Jan 21, 2003)

Victoire Ti/Carbon and Arrivee Classic Ti.


----------



## WD11 (Apr 20, 2004)

*Thoughts on 2005 Trek/Lemond*

I am wrestling with the idea of getting Madone 5.2/5.5-but may look at ti/carbon or all ti Lemond. What do you think about the Lemond ti or ti/carbon bikes? Do you think the 120 carbon Madone will be comfortable?


----------



## russw19 (Nov 27, 2002)

Lemondpoprad said:


> Russ,
> 
> I am looking at the Alpe D' Huez or Tourmalet. I can buy a 2004 right now but was wondering if I should wait until the 2005 comes out if they are fitted with better specs. Is it Aluminum still? Did they change the fork on it? Does it come with a carbon rear end now? Does it come with 10 spd or 9 spd? What color is it? What are the specs of the bike, seat, bars, stem? What will be the price? You talked about the Tourmalet? Is it spec like it was last year? Did they change just the color, is the color like the Nevada City? Did they change the tubing size?
> 
> Last, is the Aple D' Huez the top aluminum model in the line up or did they add another model? Don't really want the spin models.



Here's the specs and a pic of the Tourmalet... we have one at the shop I work at already. The attached pic is off the website, but if you want a real pic of an actual in the flesh Tourmalet, I can take my camera down to the shop and get a few pics for you. 
I have not seen anything about the Alpe yet.... so I don't know what color it will be or what changes will be made, but I will update you once I see the specs or the actual bike. The Specs should be available after this weekend. This week is Trek's big dealer showcase where they launch the new bike lines and give everyone new price sheets and catalogs and all that. I don't think anyone from my shop is actually going, but our rep should give us our new dealer packet next week.

Tourmalet 
Metallic Blue/Black 
49cm, 51cm, 53cm, 55cm, 57cm, 59cm, 61cm 
Sloping geometry, LeMond 6066 fully butted aluminum performance, 1.5cm headtube extension 
Bontrager Race Carbon 
SlimStak Direct Connect 
Truvativ ISIS Splined 
Bontrager Race 
double: 53/39 
triple: 52/42/30 
Alloy road, sealed, w/clips and straps 
Shimano 105 
Shimano Ultegra 
Shimano 105 STI 
SRAM PG-950 12-26 9 speed 
Shimano HG-53 
Bontrager Select 
Bontrager Race Lite, 700x25c 
Alloy, dual pivot 
Bontrager Select OS 
Bontrager Select OS 
Bontrager Powercork Gel 
Bontrager Race Luxe / Hollow cromoly rails 
Bontrager Carbon 

The only real changes over the 2004 Tourmalet is the color change, Bontrager crank in place of the 105, Bonty bar and stem in place of the TTT, and a SRAM cassette instead of the Shimano. But the color is much nicer in my opinion, but I do like Metallic Blue bikes. Oh, and depending on where you live the price may be different, but it should sell for around $1050.


----------



## Le_Penguin (Aug 11, 2004)

>The only real changes over the 2004 Tourmalet is the color change, Bontrager crank in >place of the 105, Bonty bar and stem in place of the TTT, and a SRAM cassette instead >of the Shimano. But the color is much nicer in my opinion, but I do like Metallic Blue >bikes. 

I'm currently waiting for one of these '05s to show up at my neighborhood bike shop. Besides the color (which I also like), would you classify these changes as steps up, steps down (dog forbid), or of similar quality as the '04 components?

Thanks,

-Le Penguin


----------



## russw19 (Nov 27, 2002)

Le_Penguin
I'm currently waiting for one of these '05s to show up at my neighborhood bike shop. Besides the color (which I also like) said:


> I personally like SRAM cassettes. I ride the R9 on my Shimano 9 speed bike, I also have the same cassette on my mountain slicks that I use on my commuter bike and use the 970 cassette on my mountain bike rather than pay three times as much for an XTR cassette. I also personally like the Bonty bar and stem slightly better than the TTT stuff that was on last year's bike, but I can't stand the shape of the TTT bars. They have a weird bend to them that my hands do not get along with. The Bonty stuff is house brand so it's cheap for Trek/Lemond to use, but it's OK lower-mid level stuff. And the crank is OK... all in all the biggest change over the 2004 Tourmalet is the color. The rest of the stuff is minor and really just in response to Shimano's production problems. You will probably see it more this year... more bikes coming with SRAM cassettes and chains and more bikes with 3rd party cranks and bottom brackets and wheels. I think many Shimano equipped bikes for 2005 are just going to be Shimano shifters and derailleurs and maybe brake calipers.


----------



## mcgarry (Mar 31, 2004)

russw19 said:


> Probably the coolest and most popular bike in the 2005 Lemond line will be the Versailles. It's a steel/carbon spine bike like the 04 MJ and Zurich but will be Shimano 105 equipped and sell for around $1450. The new Tourmalet's look really nice. I like the metallic blue color they come in for 05.
> 
> Seriously... what is particular do you want to know? If you just tell me "everything" then I would just tell you to wait for the website to update... Any specific bike you are interested in? You want pricing on any particular bike? What info are you looking for?


If it's not too much trouble, could you post a pic of the 05 Versailles Women's? And, if you or anyone else cares to speculate, what might the weight of that bike be-- roughly-- in a size 49W ? Slightly more than an 04 Buenos Aires Triple in size 49 (same frame, fork, wheels, but many different components), I'd guess .... but I have no idea what those weigh. Just under 20 lbs. maybe?

Thanks!


----------



## Lemondpoprad (Jan 22, 2004)

OK just got an email from Lemond. They are telling me that the 2005 Alpe is coming with a 105 and ultegra mix. It is not coming in 10spd only 9 spd this year. Thats it they didn't tell me anything more.. But I am guess that it will come fully painted in Red or Green. It will have Bontrager race lite OS stem and bars and a carbon seatpost. It might come with a full carbon rear end also. Also, in Lemonds lineup some say is a full steel bike again and possible a full carbon bike. I found a 2004 new Alpe at the dealer for $1179.00 should I get this bike or wait to see what Lemond have for 2005. Anyone else have some ideas what they are doing next year?


----------



## dagger (Jul 22, 2004)

*Get the Alpe*

Keep in touch with reality and Apply the "Law of Diminishing Returns" to this issue. Get the Alpe. It's the most bike for the money. Spend some of your "wisdom earned" savings to upgrade the contact areas such as saddle and pedals, and maybe the bars or stem if you need to get it to fit correctly . This bike will take you as fast as your legs will go and unless your a professional or expert(250+miles a week) then spending anymore money on a bike or component is just a waste. I pass guys on madones and 5200's, and other high end carbon bikes all the time, because I invest in my legs and lungs and have refused to get caught up on issues that don't really affect the outcome of my experience on the bike.


----------



## shokhead1 (Jan 21, 2003)

I'll take the 5200,thanks.


----------



## Lemondpoprad (Jan 22, 2004)

Need some help again. The 2004 alpe is gone. So I found a 2004 arrivee classic. My question is they are selling the bike for $2100.00 list is $2545.00, is this to high for what you get? It is a ti frame but it is only seamless and not butted. I really don't want to spend over $2,000.00. I asked what Lemond is doing in 2005 but they still did not know. Can someone please let me know what the line up is. Maybe there is something that is a better deal..


----------



## shokhead1 (Jan 21, 2003)

Hurry and get it and you'll have a real nice bike for a long time.


----------



## dagger (Jul 22, 2004)

*Don't fret*

If you want an Alpe then there are lots of them out there....Can you get to other bike shops than that particular shop?


----------



## shokhead1 (Jan 21, 2003)

Why would you get the Alps when you could have the Arrivee?


----------



## dagger (Jul 22, 2004)

*Uhmmm.....*

He said that he didn't want to spend the 2G for the Arrivee. If money is not an issue then why get the Arrivee instead of a Madone with gold spokes and gold leaf decals?


----------



## shokhead1 (Jan 21, 2003)

dagger said:


> He said that he didn't want to spend the 2G for the Arrivee. If money is not an issue then why get the Arrivee instead of a Madone with gold spokes and gold leaf decals?


Oh! I thought he said the Alps is gone and he found an 04 Arrivee for 2100 bucks. I must have misread,sorry.


----------



## smooty (Mar 15, 2003)

*russw19*



russw19 said:


> I know what they are going to do.... what do you want to know?


any info on a 2005 Zurich? Colors, changes? price?
thanks


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

shokhead1 said:


> Oh! I thought he said the Alps is gone and he found an 04 Arrivee for 2100 bucks. I must have misread,sorry.


All Trek/Lemond/Gary Fisher dealers should have catalogs now.

Watch for a full steel Campy bike, Campy on a Steel/OCLV bike, and a badass fixed gear bike.

-TS


----------

